
Journey to Pulumi 1.0 - MikusR
http://joeduffyblog.com/2019/09/05/journey-to-pulumi-1-0/
======
rossmohax
Been using Pulumi for last couple of week for small cloud setup (< 1000
resources in total).

Pulumi's Typescript eats Terraform's HCL for breakfast

